# Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider service keep stopping



## sklyar69 (Jan 29, 2009)

Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider service keep stopping while Backup Exec running thus failing backup job. Please help on how to constantly keep the service at running state. Thanks.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

What version of Backup EXEC are you running?


----------



## sklyar69 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi, I am running version 9.1. Thanks.


----------

